# iMovie Squishing Media



## Greg Reez (Jan 17, 2008)

This is the first time I've opened iMovie HD, I'm removing about the last half of a movie from a client's DVD. But when I import the movie I want to edit, iMovie vertically squeezes my movie to make everything appear squished, and horizontally stretched, check out the screenshot (there is a black bar on the top and bottom). I start a new project with DV setting, NOT DV widescreen. I import my .mov file and it adjusts my movie somehow. So when I save it/export/bring into flash all of the actors are forever fattened. The screenshot shows the original .mov in quicktime versus iMovie... what am i missing? I tried starting a new project with different settings: DV, DV Widescreen, Mpeg-4. Everything I tried has not retained the original's size quality.


----------



## LKT (Jan 17, 2008)

How are you importing the DVD? 
One thing you might want to try is a free program called MPEGStreamclip to pull the video off the DVD. The website is http://www.squared5.com/svideo/mpeg-streamclip-mac.html

Leigh


----------



## Pardus (Jan 27, 2008)

when you start the new project, imovie allows you to select the format and aspect ratio. do you have it on 16:9 ratio and using a 4:3 clip?


----------

